

Show HN: Chromebook Comparison Chart with +1's and highlighting - d2p
http://prodct.info/chromebooks/?dell-chromebook-11-4gb#f&cel4&cel3&cel6&i3&i5&ram

======
d2p
Some updates to the Chromebook Chart:

1\. Link icons down the left of the table. Clicking these will add that
Chromebook to the url, so if you copy/paste the link, it will highlight that
Chromebook and scroll down to it on load. This makes it easier to sent a
filtered list with a specific recommendation to people! (This link I'm sharing
is good CPU models with 4GB RAM, and the Dell 11 I have highlighted!)

2\. +1 buttons are now shown next to each Chromebook. Although we still want
to focus on facts over subjectiveness; we thought there was room for at least
some sort of ratings to be shown. +1s felt a little simpler than a rating
system.

As always, do send feedback! :-)﻿

